# Dentist beat up my wife!



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Wife went in for some dental work yesterday (getting ready for two crowns), and came home pretty sore. Last night her cheek was VERY sore. This morning the whole side of her face is starting to bruise - quite obvious. Yes, she got several injections, but I've never been beat up so bad after seeing a dentist. Of course, she is someone who "bruises easily", but this was a little alarming. Anyone else?


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Yep. If they hit that main radial nerve running up the side of your head? Instant profound bruising. The dentist hit mine one day and even with frantic ice packs? I purpled and greened in seconds. They had me leave by the back door as to not freak anyone out. It happens. I giggled about it. They were horrified. 

What can be done? Not much. Except expect a visit from the Police asking what you did to her.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I guess those things happen. I went in one time to get my appendix out and when it was over I was black and blue from my neck to my waist. and i dont bruise easily. it was as if someone was pounding me . never did find out what happened. ...Georgia.


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Does she take a lot of ibuprofen? That can cause excessive bruising.


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Bummer! Ah the joys of going to the dentist..  I had a wisdom tooth removed in June, I had alot of swelling, but no bruising. 
but now have some problems with TMJ, which i never had before. like i said the joys of dentristy.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

ellebeaux said:


> Does she take a lot of ibuprofen? That can cause excessive bruising.


None. She took some Tylenol last night.


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds typical for prep for crown work. Especially if she bruises easily. I can be very invasive, especially if they are teeth way in the back. 

Perhaps you should be consulting with your dentist and not us. Just an idea.

Pat


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Must have been the day for it.I had some work done yesterday and it took hours for my face to go back to 'normal'.I was still numb when i went to bed at ;00 Pm and Ihad the work done at 5:00!!! It is very sore today.I had two shots, plus they were back teeth so he stretched my mouth to get to them.When I left the dentist I looked like I'd had a stroke- one side of my mouth was pulled down and stayed that way til I went to bed.talk about a "half-smile"!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL. Aren't dentists fun????!!!!!!!!!! :grump:


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

patnewmex said:


> Sounds typical for prep for crown work. Especially if she bruises easily. I can be very invasive, especially if they are teeth way in the back.
> 
> Perhaps you should be consulting with your dentist and not us. Just an idea.
> 
> Pat



Already consulted with the dentist. I purposely wanted to check with people here (actual patients and maybe at least one ex-hygienist) to see if they had similar outcomes, in order to get both sides.


----------



## hunter gatherer (Dec 6, 2002)

I had this happen to me once with just a standard filling. If I remember correctly, the dentist hit a blood vessel while he was injecting the novocaine. My entire cheek swelled and turned black and blue. It wasn't painful, just unsightly.

Needless to say, it was embarrassing, as it appeared as if someone had socked me in the face. Hard. The next day while running errands,I complained to my husband, who exclaimed, " You think you got it bad?! Everyone is looking at me as if I am the jerk who did this to you!" 

He had a point...

Anyway, sorry to hear about your wife and hope that the rest of her dental work goes smoothly.


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Already consulted with the dentist. I purposely wanted to check with people here (actual patients and maybe at least one ex-hygienist) to see if they had similar outcomes, in order to get both sides.



Steve dontcha love the snarky comments?  I've asked Wind in her hair plenty of times about dental things, and she always has the right answers  
anyways hope her brusing goes away soon.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

patnewmex said:


> Sounds typical for prep for crown work. Especially if she bruises easily. I can be very invasive, especially if they are teeth way in the back.
> 
> Perhaps you should be consulting with your dentist and not us. Just an idea.
> 
> Pat



  Some people just don't get it... 

I thought a forum is for looking for other peoples suggestions or feedback. Why shouldn't he ask this question, or any other for that matter?

Steve, I hope your wife is feeling better soon.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Petunia40 said:


> Steve dontcha love the snarky comments?  I've asked Wind in her hair plenty of times about dental things, and she always has the right answers
> anyways hope her brusing goes away soon.


Hey, snarky happens.

Thanks Petunia and P&Q.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

WIHH, do you work in the big clinic near the town that you live?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> lordno!
> Some time ago I was approached by the "warehouse/factory/slaughterhouse/assembly-line" dental conglomerate but passed on an "opportunity" to work for them.
> 
> one too many horror stories and deliveries to the ER to help the ER doctors deal with the aftermath of *bad* dentistry.  I don't have a lot of respect for that particular business model -doctors whose names you could never pronounce, a different doctor every visit - volume, quotas, etc- not quality work or personalized dentistry. :shrug: _Sometimes_ you DO get what you pay for.
> ...


I hear ya'. On the other hand these are often the only dentists taking on new clients, especially in emergencys.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Not just dentists. Some years ago, when I went to the clinic for a vasectomy, oyy what a tug he gave me. Bruises happen.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> tell me about it...they do have "after hours" and weekend hours so most of what they get ARE emergencies. I have found that if a patient goes to the time, expense , and trouble to establish a relationship with a dentist for routine care, that dentists will not likely send them elsewhere if the patinet has an emergency after hours - thats why its almost 8:00pm and I just got home!


Do ya Moonlight?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> not if I can avoid it!


Even if I liquor you up and bring pork chops?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

tinknal said:


> Even if I liquor you up and bring pork chops?


You might want to save the liquor until AFTER... LOL!

I love my dentist. In the past 30 years, he has been gracious, kind, INCREDIBLY competent, and very accommodating. If there is a bruise (and this man has done extensive work on my over the years) he apologizes, even though I realize that sometimes it cannot be avoided. 

I think the poor man suffers as much as I when pain is involved. The other day, I went in to have him work on a tooth that was hurting, but it was hard to tell which one it was due to pain referral. I had to bite down on this mean old stick, and then he had to shoot my tooth with cold water. He kept apologizing, like it was something he could help.  

My only fear is that he'll retire, but he assured me last week that he has no intention of doing that unless the Lord retires him -- either by taking him home, or by something happening to him that he would not be able to provide the absolute best care for his patients.

Pony!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I had a tooth pulled a week ago and my face still hurts. Dentist said that the tips of the tooth's roots were fused together. He had to break it apart to get it out, and now the neighboring teeth hurt, as does the empty socket and gumline. 

I guess this sort of stuffs happens every once in a while.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Pony said:


> I think the poor man suffers as much as I when pain is involved. The other day, I went in to have him work on a tooth that was hurting, but it was hard to tell which one it was due to pain referral. I had to bite down on this mean old stick, and then he had to shoot my tooth with cold water. He kept apologizing, like it was something he could help.
> 
> /COLOR]



I once read that dentistry is one of the career groups with the highest risk of suicide, ostensibly for this very reason.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

On the other hand one of the all time funniest movie scenes was Steve Martin as a sadistic dentist and Bill Murry as a masochistic patient in "Little Shop of Horrors".


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

tinknal said:


> On the other hand one of the all time funniest movie scenes was Steve Martin as a sadistic dentist and Bill Murry as a masochistic patient in "Little Shop of Horrors".



LOL! This reminds me of this afternoon. DD and I were out in the garden (she was humoring me... long story... anyway...) I have one (count it!) ONE eggplant out there, and the flower looks a lot like Audrey 2. So we started singing, "Feed me, Seymour! Feed me all night long!"

Uh... hmm... seem to be off-topic... err...

The eggplant did not have teeth. And did you know that the Bill Murray character in the musical was played by Jack Nicholson in the original B movie?

Pony!


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess some folks are just lucky - I had my last 16 remaining teeth all pulled at one time several years ago - no bruising, no swelling, no soreness whatsoever...
full set of dentures after two months, never any problems.....


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

My condolences to your wife....I was prepped for 2 crowns yesterday, and went to work yesterday afterwards. 

This is the WORLD'S GREATEST DENTIST, though. I've been from Dental School students, to the one I have now, and I tell you, a great dentist is hard to find! 

I told mine yesterday, that he couldn't retire before I croak. He got tickled over that one....

I did get my tongue chewed by the drill, though, because it was in the back of my mouth, and my mouth is so small. The pain of eating was pretty memorable. This morning is better.


----------

